# liquid diets??



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I when I go to shows (prospects and major) user all these people giving their goats liquid stuff (not water) 
And at shows(mainly major) their on liquid diets.
I see thick and thin white ones, blue, yellow, purple, orange. What do these do? 

Also I over heard someone a while back that gives their goats orange juice at shows. Why would thy do this?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never heard of this! I know that we put electrolytes in the water sometimes at hot shows so their stomaches don't get messed up being away from home and all but I've never heard of just an all liquid diet everyone I know feeds at shows so I would like to hear about this as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you would have to ask the people who do it. Never heard of doing that. I can see putting electrolytes in their water.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its different drenches. 

If you look at most supplements they will say something about a drench you start so many hours before the show for max muscle expression. I like firewater. Some use keep n on... There's a lot of them! Its a way to get nutrients to them and keep them from being too hungry in the ring without a belly. I only use them on wethers that get big bellies. Not all of them will.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They are most likely the protein, or electrolytes drenches. A thin white drench could be a rice water drench, thick yellow could be egg drench, all the colorful ones are most likely electrolytes, or the muscle tighteners/toners.
I would not give Orange juice if your goat isn't used to it, citrus causes diarrhea almost always when first introduced over a few ounces.

So, they didn't have any other food at all? Just the drenches?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, when you said firewater I immediately thought of alcohol!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol no its a powder supplement by moormans show tech. It works great. 

I will give the ones that get drenched a bit a chaffhaye or a handfull or two of feed. Just depends on how bad the belly gets and how they are at the show. I can tell about how much they need to be right for the show.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The orange juice is for vitamin c 5o boost immunity. You can do the samething with vitamin tablets and not cause scours. The acid in it would set the bacteria in the rumen way off and cause problems if they arent used too it.


----------

